# need your help !!!



## kenbucktaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

does anyone know kevin burns from seaham county durham we sailed together on the mokran he was at my wedding and i would like to get in touch again anyone know him thank you in advance


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

try using the seaham web site and leave message on the guest book did kevin burns live in deneside seaham


----------



## kenbucktaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

calvin said:


> try using the seaham web site and leave message on the guest book did kevin burns live in deneside seaham


sorry don,t know where abouts in seaham he was from but he will be about 50 to 52 years of age i would think . thanks for the info i will check it out


----------

